# Wo kann man sich Radon in der nähe Nürnberg anschauen



## MisterCool (30. September 2012)

Wie im Titel - wo kann man sich in der Nähe, oder am nähsten Nürnberg anschauen?


----------



## filiale (30. September 2012)

Deine Frage ist unklar. Es gibt keine Stützpunkthändler. Radon gibt es in Bonn und sonst nirgends.
Du kannst aber bei einem Servicepartner anrufen. Eventuell hat einer ein Rad von Radon da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (30. September 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst aber bei einem Servicepartner anrufen. Eventuell hat einer ein Rad von Radon da.



OK, wie finde ich raus wo die sind?


----------



## schnellspanner (30. September 2012)

Da:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Service-Partner_id_5257_.htm

Viele Grüsse


----------



## MisterCool (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke


----------

